# (MT) Topbrass Montana Lonesome Dove; "Gus"



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=280761

Gus is out of Rosita's great Bro and Jackie Mertens Paws, and seems to have inherited talent from both parents. He is a very consitant pinpoint marker, just starting in the all age, he's only 3 1/2 now, he has run four Amateurs and eight opens without failing a first series yet, usually one of the top dogs coming out of the first. He is still young and is not as consistant on the AA blinnds, though he has a JAM and a Reserve Jam in four Amateurs. He won his first qual before he turned 2 1/2 and got on the derby list with 17 points.

Gus is very stylish, quite watery, more tractible than his uncle Yoda, (my 11 1/2 year old Paws littermate), Gus is long legged and thin at 66 lbs, 70 when at home.

Gus has good hips along with elbow, and heart clearances, eye cerf and is PRCD tested clear. Please contact John Robinson 406-249-4146 or [email protected] for more information and references. We have bred Gus once to a nice bitch in IL, chilled semen via FEd Ex, she had seven nice pups.

Gus at nine weeks...









Gus and Alex, Gus has the blue...


----------

